# No internet with Netgear DG834GT on Tiscali



## dboobis (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello,

For the past 12 hours at least I my internet connection has been down. I connect through a Netgear DG834GT to a Tiscali connection. I have tried all the obvious solutions, such as replacing all cables, rebooting the router in software and hardware, and trying the original modem sent by the ISP. Nothing so far has worked. 

A call to the technical support service of the ISP was fruitless, with them trying to shift the blame to Netgear, claiming that they have had several calls from Netgear customers today, and that sometimes hardware just randomly develops faults (unlikely after a year, and given that every single other service on the router works I'm inclined to think it's not a hardware problem). 

I don't have a landline phone so I can't test if the line is in fact dead, but I get the feeling it might be. Is there anything else I can do to try and get it working if the line is not dead? So far I've manually set the DNS settings to those given by the ISP, tried switching every other setting that has options one by one, and tried connecting by a cable and wirelessly.

As I am not at home I can't give any specifics, but I've messed with enough of these Netgear routers to be able to get the gist of any advice given and respond 

Thanks in advance for any help given, regardless of the eventual usefullness!


----------



## EricClemens (Oct 1, 2008)

If you think the problem may be with your internet service - did you try to connect the internet directly from your PC? (remove the netgear and plug directly into your DSL/Cable modem)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

EricClemens said:


> If you think the problem may be with your internet service - did you try to connect the internet directly from your PC? (remove the netgear and plug directly into your DSL/Cable modem)


Since the DG834GT is an ADSL gateway, he has no separate modem. :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What are the exact indications you see on the DG834GT?


----------



## dboobis (Oct 1, 2008)

The only indicators I have are the power light and the wireless light. The ADSL status light has started to very occasionally flash orange, but never connects. I have tried using the ADSL modem that the ISP provided, still no ADSL light. Tiscali have admitted that there was a fault on the line, but tried to claim that it was fixed and was again a router problem. However, having gone out to buy a brand new router, I can categorically say that it is a fault with Tiscali and not the router, as it did not work either. I had a rather long and rather frustrating talk with the India-based call centre, trying to explain everything that I had been through already, but eventually gave up and went along with the ultra-basic tests they wanted me to run. After passing my on to the next-highest technical support, they finally agreed that I might be right and will call back tomorrow, hopefully with some answers.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, if the ADSL light is flashing, it's either the modem, your interior wiring, or the ISP connection.

I suspect for any of these, you'll have to wait forTiscali to resolve this.


----------



## btesler (Dec 31, 2008)

I have also had the DSL connection fail on these devices and have swapped out a half dozen and they all failed. When I tried a different vendor (Versa) everything worked fine. I think I have a case of defective units. Some just stopped working after 6 months. Netgear is taking no responsibility and it is not the DSL Provider. Did anyone have a resolution?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the modem/router fails, the solution is replacement.


----------

